# EP Cover Mockup



## McKay (Jul 10, 2012)

We're messing around with cover ideas at the moment as we prepare to record it, this where we are with one mockup. When we're happy with the basic design we'll probably send it off to get done professionally.

It's all WIP, there is a lot about it that needs to be done (the top is too sparse etc). The image is slightly over-cropped but it's late so it will have to do.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 10, 2012)

There's something really over the top going on with it tbh dude, I'm not sure exactly what it is. I think the logo/wording in the middle could do with being a touch smaller and the fact that the sizing at the top and bottom of that doesn't match the left/right is bugging the hell out of me, design-wise. I think the actual designs around the edges are just slightly too different as well (the sharp, straight lines of the logo and the lower bit with the cross (which are awesome) just don't quite match up with the edges and the eagle which are a bit more fluid looking. Style wise they just aren't quite there. 

If you can get that a bit more consistent and sharpen up those edges and the eagle so they're a little more rigid and Art-Deco-ish I think you'll have a great cover. The logo itself is good though man, the look and style is eye catching and honestly i quite like it, could just do with a bit more consistency.

Hope that helps, and I hope it's not too critical...


----------



## McKay (Jul 10, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> There's something really over the top going on with it tbh dude, I'm not sure exactly what it is. I think the logo/wording in the middle could do with being a touch smaller and the fact that the sizing at the top and bottom of that doesn't match the left/right is bugging the hell out of me, design-wise. I think the actual designs around the edges are just slightly too different as well (the sharp, straight lines of the logo and the lower bit with the cross (which are awesome) just don't quite match up with the edges and the eagle which are a bit more fluid looking. Style wise they just aren't quite there.
> 
> If you can get that a bit more consistent and sharpen up those edges and the eagle so they're a little more rigid and Art-Deco-ish I think you'll have a great cover. The logo itself is good though man, the look and style is eye catching and honestly i quite like it, could just do with a bit more consistency.
> 
> Hope that helps, and I hope it's not too critical...



Nah man, it's all helpful. What other purpose of a mockup is there?


----------



## McKay (Jul 10, 2012)

Not that it matters because not many will know the context of the imagery but it's all Byzantine (Eastern Roman) stuff, hence the columns/vines, eagle and cross so it didn't strike me as out of place. That's why outside opinions are useful though!

Also what do you mean by left/right? The bottom part of the cross? Everything else is symmetrical and the slanted cross a Russian/Byzantine cross:


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it looks pretty good personally, but I'd put more detail (once you send it in of course) to the white and make it gold maybe? like a golden fence/gate? But I was about to ask about that symbol until I scrolled down a little xD


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 14, 2012)

It's not the symbolism that's out of place, it's the style of the design of it. The columns and the eagle are both very Art-Nouveau styled with the elegant curves and whatnot whereas the cross and the beams of light under it are both extremely solid and striking more like the Art Deco of the years after (and which, IMO, fit your theme a lot more).

If the columns and eagle can be simplified somewhat and made more striking it would fit much more


----------



## MFB (Jul 14, 2012)

What you could do is keep the symbol in the middle while toning down the width of the columns and bottom row, then change ditch the symbol on the bottom as well and make the rays of light coming from behind it coming from the main one in the middle. It seems like there's no rhyme or reason for the repetition unless you want to be a visual Robert Frost (terrible joke, I know) but hopefully you get what I mean. The text behind the one in the middle was totally overlooked by me and even when I looked at it and realized it was text my eyes still kept turning it into a gradient.

So :

Reduce width of columns
Get rid of bottom symbol and leave that spot blank aside from the leaves in the corner
Get rid of fading text behind main symbol in middle
Change light rays to be coming out from the middle symbol

That's what I'd do


----------

